# Royal Mail International Tracked & Signed



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

So my friend visited last week but forgot to pack some items I ordered online to his house in the UK. Even though I specifically said do not use Royal Mail and to use DHL he went ahead and sent Royal Mail International Tracked & Signed. It cost £20 as opposed to £60 which DHL were charging. Here we all know that is about the right price! Anyway I was wandering if anyone has ever had any luck with this service? As you can see from the tracking it has been stuck at LHR for a week now. Do these things ever get delivered and if so by whom?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

never used them for that reason - RM will probably be trying to find a local carrier because Emirates Post wont play ball and the local Aramex folks will charge more than £20,.

Good luck though - you might be better getting the RM to 'return to sender' and do it properly.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

One of my colleagues recently had Registered/Recorded post sent through RM to here in Dubai. The RM tracking site does not always reflect what is happening after it has left the UK.

However, with the 'Tracking Number' you can contact the UAE Mail Reception centre (EMPOST) on 600 56 5555 and they will confirm or deny the receipt of the mail in Dubai. They will then provide you with instructions on how to collect it.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

LesFroggitts said:


> One of my colleagues recently had Registered/Recorded post sent through RM to here in Dubai. The RM tracking site does not always reflect what is happening after it has left the UK.
> 
> However, with the 'Tracking Number' you can contact the UAE Mail Reception centre (EMPOST) on 600 56 5555 and they will confirm or deny the receipt of the mail in Dubai. They will then provide you with instructions on how to collect it.


So did they ever receive it?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

LesFroggitts said:


> One of my colleagues recently had Registered/Recorded post sent through RM to here in Dubai. The RM tracking site does not always reflect what is happening after it has left the UK.
> 
> However, with the 'Tracking Number' you can contact the UAE Mail Reception centre (EMPOST) on 600 56 5555 and they will confirm or deny the receipt of the mail in Dubai. They will then provide you with instructions on how to collect it.


^ This has been experience with getting deliveries from RM. RM and most local mail entities eg: Canada Post always deal with EMPOST so in almost every case the package will be sent to the EMPOST central post office (in Karama?) and if I'm lucky, it'll come to knowledge village - not sure what triggers the difference.

Keep it mind that it is extremely important that your friend has your PO Box number on the package - unless you have home delivery service by EMPOST. I have had a couple of packages reach Dubai and then sent back because there was no PO Box and they didn't bother calling me to confirm. This is usually the primary reason for delays or non-deliveries when using national providers.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

w_man said:


> ^ This has been experience with getting deliveries from RM. RM and most local mail entities eg: Canada Post always deal with EMPOST so in almost every case the package will be sent to the EMPOST central post office (in Karama?) and if I'm lucky, it'll come to knowledge village - not sure what triggers the difference.
> 
> Keep it mind that it is extremely important that your friend has your PO Box number on the package - unless you have home delivery service by EMPOST. I have had a couple of packages reach Dubai and then sent back because there was no PO Box and they didn't bother calling me to confirm. This is usually the primary reason for delays or non-deliveries when using national providers.


There is no PO Box number as he sent to my office in JLT. Also there was no option to add a contact number or email address from his side!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> So did they ever receive it?


Yes he did, total transit time from UK to collected was only 7 days. It was addressed to our Company PO Box so there was a requirement for him to attend the Post Centre along with the representative of the company who has authorisation to collect mail from the company box.

He was there to sign for it, the representative was there to 'receive' the contents of the PO Box.

I would say though that this was only a 'letter' and not a parcel but the same procedure ought to apply.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

webmongaz said:


> There is no PO Box number as he sent to my office in JLT. Also there was no option to add a contact number or email address from his side!


This might be a problem then. As I understand it, RM will hand over anything they receive for the UAE to EMPOST and EMPOST will only forward the mail to a PO Box (unless you have their delivery service). In some cases (only once with me), if there is a phone number, they will call you to ask for your PO Box otherwise they will simply return the package.

When I'm not sure on how the sender will be forwarding me the package, I always include my physical address as well as my PO Box (in address line 3 eg). This way, no matter which route it's coming, it has all the information.

You might be able to call EMPOST and give them the tracking number you have to follow up on the parcel. This is what I would do at this point.


----------



## Nightowler (Aug 8, 2016)

I had a RM package end up with EMPOST in Abu Dhabi. I had no idea where it would be but got really lucky. I turned up to the main post office sorting place (Madinat Zayed) looking desperate, waving the tracking number around and by some miracle they found the package out the back amongst hundreds of other packages!

Don't give up hope - try the main Empost place whichever one that is and see if you get lucky.


----------

